
Home Assistant Data Science - balloob
https://data.home-assistant.io/
======
vxxzy
Home Data is great! Right now, I collect signal, noise, and connected AP of
every wifi device in my home (~35 devices). I record at the second interval. I
found that with a few algos, I’ve been successfully able to “map” my home and
know the location of devices. I am able to use this data to infer location. I
am at the point of using HA combined with my location system to turn lights on
and off as I walk through the house. I am super excited to see HA adding
features to manage and access data.

~~~
adeelk93
That seems really neat! Do you have any more information on how someone could
set up something like that?

~~~
vxxzy
At some point I'd like to do a write-up. If you are interested, I wouldn't
mind going into detail via email. Feel free to reach out, my email is in my
profile.

------
ocdtrekkie
This is pretty cool, balloob! I love data (when kept on-premises in my
possession), so I generally collect a lot of data in both my house and my car,
but I haven't really put in the effort to try and make anything meaningful of
it. (I have dreams of making pretty heat maps of my location data someday.)
Having nifty reporting tools right in Home Assistant should be really neat for
folks who use it.

